# Browning FN 1922 dating help?



## Moon12 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been scouring the web for countless hours trying to learn more about my FN model 1922 pistol (Yugoslav Contract)
Turns out all a guy needs is a copy of Anthony Vanderlindens Book on Browning FN Hand Guns!
My problem is I'm a poor Canadian (-; and I'm going to have to wait at least 3 weeks for my Library to bring one in.
I'm wondering if we have a kind member on this forum with a copy of his own that would look something up for me...Id certainly buy him or her a beer(-:
I started from scratch about a week ago and learned that the (what look like hieroglyphics) on the right side of slide stand for "something close to State Government" and my pistol is "non" Officer, having both "Contract" serial #'s (easily seen on frame,barrel,slide,slide extension and magazine plus "Factory Production" serial # (on under side of slide) The Factory Production # is 200,300 more than the Contract # in my case 27901 + 200300 = 228201
I'm wondering if it's possible to nail the manufacturing date with the info I have.
I've read that the "Kingdom of Serbs,Croats, and Slovenes" contracted FN to modify their Model 1910 pistol to a longer barrel and deeper frame for higher capacity magazine and that they ordered the first 60,000 pistols in 1923.
I think it would be really cool to own one of the first runs of this beautiful little semi!

any takers?


----------

